# Reminder if you have over 500 posts on this site you are a loser



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm gonna be a millionare film director who has a hot actress gf and fans and fame


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Ight Imma head out


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 2, 2019)

are you 5 ft 8?Then thats not gonna happen


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 2, 2019)

Messages113Reaction score124 

dnrd


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> I'm gonna be a millionare


pounds or rupees?


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 2, 2019)

you said your short film was on the cannes official short films. why don’t you link it


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 2, 2019)

Youre a Paki manlet. You should be greatful to get a hug from a 3psl white girl first, let alone fuck any girl above 4psl


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 2, 2019)

Reminder if you are a 5ft8 paki you are a loser


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 2, 2019)

You are a 5'8" paki. Kill yourself haha


----------



## Cope (Dec 2, 2019)

Agreed, non-greycels on suicide watch


----------



## Marw (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> I'm gonna be a millionare film director who has a hot actress gf and fans and fame


had the same dream last night


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 2, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> are you 5 ft 8?Then thats not gonna happen


4k posts fucking hell man,

also steven spielberg, george lucas, edgar wright, m night, robert eggers, rian johnson, martin scorcese all under 5'7,

keep rotting here talking about midface ratios you aspie no social circle having perma dry dicked virgin loooooooool


TheMewingBBC said:


> Youre a Paki manlet. You should be greatful to get a hug from a 3psl white girl first, let alone fuck any girl above 4psl



1k posts, so sorry man


AbandonShip said:


> You are a 5'8" paki. Kill yourself haha



1k posts, let it out bro its ok


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 2, 2019)

i used to have the same dream kinda. reality will hit you soon im guessing ur under 18


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 2, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> Reminder if you are a 5ft8 paki you are a loser



almost there bro, once you get to 1k posts on this incel site the mulatto halo will kick in and you'll be dorwning in pussy!

hahhaha i make myself laugh, brutal mogging by me this entire thread


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 4k posts fucking hell man,
> 
> also steven spielberg, george lucas, edgar wright, m night, robert eggers, rian johnson, martin scorcese all under 5'7,
> 
> ...


I am Not a Virgin,How Many fucking times do I have Go repeat myself
Also I dont give a fuck how tall These dweebs were .They are still Manlets with Money.
They will Always
Not even Movie Star Status will change that


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> almost there bro, once you get to 1k posts on this incel site the mulatto halo will kick in and you'll be dorwning in pussy!
> 
> hahhaha i make myself laugh, brutal mogging by me this entire thread


Cringe at this butthurt autistic reply

At the end of the day, the reality is youre some unlovable little paki pretending youre not some lonely virgin


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Petsmart (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> almost there bro, once you get to 1k posts on this incel site the mulatto halo will kick in and you'll be dorwning in pussy!
> 
> hahhaha i make myself laugh, brutal mogging by me this entire thread


u must get bullied irl cause no normal person gets off by taking time to talk down aspies on an aspie forum


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> almost there bro, once you get to 1k posts on this incel site the mulatto halo will kick in and you'll be dorwning in pussy!
> 
> hahhaha i make myself laugh, brutal mogging by me this entire thread


5 FT 8 Curry


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 2, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I am Not a Virgin,How Many fucking times do I have Go repeat myself
> Also I dont give a fuck how tall These dweebs were .They are still Manlets with Money.
> They will Always
> Not even Movie Star Status will change that



Another cope, James Wan is 5'3 and asian, directed Saw, Conjuring, and Aquaman, 3 dogshit movies, and married a 20 year old prime actress as a 30 year old.






keep coping let it all out you're gonna think about me laying in your bed tonight


Dark Badboy said:


> Cringe at this butthurt autistic reply
> 
> At the end of the day, the reality is youre some unlovable little paki pretending youre not some lonely virgin



just 15 more posts about zygos bro almost there the pussy is at 500 you got this!


Petsmart said:


> u must get bullied irl cause no normal person gets off by taking time to talk down aspies on an aspie forum


Joined May 21, 2019 
Messages 6,253 

brutal life wasting pill,


BlackBoyo said:


> 5 FT 8 Curry


1.5k posts in 20 days, damn bro if you need someone to talk to lmk.....

i refuse to bully those that are visibly lonely and angry


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Another cope, James Wan is 5'3 and asian, directed Saw, Conjuring, and Aquaman, 3 dogshit movies, and married a 20 year old prime actress as a 30 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigga Like u got money to fly to Germany 
Keep coping and Sleep in shit Curry


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

R.I.P BoYo
@5foot8Paki 
2002-2019
Lost his life in this thread 
Death Cause : Roasted Alive


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 4, 2019)

not as gay as having 500 alts phaggot


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

No low post count for your face and ethnicity


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

*SUBHUMANS HAVE BELOW 10 K POSTS PROVE ME WRONG*


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 4, 2019)

OP always brings the asshurt when ever he roasts


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *SUBHUMANS HAVE BELOW 10 K POSTS PROVE ME WRONG*


Messages3,115Reaction score3,955


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> R.I.P BoYo
> @5foot8Paki
> 2002-2019
> Lost his life in this thread
> Death Cause : Roasted Alive


1.6k posts in a month, absolutely brutal little guy,

Someone who makes 60 posts to an incel site every day is just coping when he says he mogs anyone. I might make a movie about incels and make your username a cameo in a screen during a pan shot with a wide lens.


KEy21 said:


> No low post count for your face and ethnicity


3k posts, brutal life pill


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 1.6k posts in a month, absolutely brutal little guy,
> 
> Someone who makes 60 posts to an incel site every day is just coping when he says he mogs anyone. I might make a movie about incels and make your username a cameo in a screen during a pan shot with a wide lens.
> 
> 3k posts, brutal life pill


5 FT 10 > 5 FT 8
Based nigga > Shitskin
Living in first world > sleeping in shit


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> 5 FT 10 > 5 FT 8
> Based nigga > Shitskin
> Living in first world > sleeping in shit


False, cry for me little man and use your admin powers to inevitably ban me out of spite from this comment about to roast you.

First, I was born and raised in California so I am high iq,

I roided to 5'11 barefoot 6'2 in lifts,

I am half paki/half white like zayn malik,

I am already a well known director in Hollywood at 17

Cry little buddy


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> False, cry for me little man and use your admin powers to inevitably ban me out of spite from this comment about to roast you.
> 
> First, I was born and raised in California so I am high iq,
> 
> ...


Not a single word
Imagine writing an essay jfl


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 1.6k posts in a month, absolutely brutal little guy,
> 
> Someone who makes 60 posts to an incel site every day is just coping when he says he mogs anyone. I might make a movie about incels and make your username a cameo in a screen during a pan shot with a wide lens.
> 
> 3k posts, brutal life pill


Reminder that I was posting on here eating food entertaining myself while you were in school as an adult failing math at a middle school level


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Not a single word
> Imagine writing an essay jfl



You read every word you just don't have a comeback so yu reply 'didnt read' like a good little bully victim 

Its ok little man, you won this one!


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Its ok *little man*, you won this one!


*5foot8Paki*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

you will amount to nothing if you have 0 connections in the film industry, especially at your age. it’s legit over if your parents don’t know anyone or if you didn’t act or do any acting gigs as a child


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Reminder that I was posting on here eating food entertaining myself while you were in school as an adult failing math at a middle school level



That was a joke I'm in Calculus 1 in college and I'm 17, I graduated with CHSPE early in California you fool. I'm so high iq I make you all look like guillible tards.

You can cry now litle fella :^)


----------



## shibo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> That was a joke I'm in Calculus 1 in college and I'm 17, I graduated with CHSPE early in California you fool. I'm so high iq I make you all look like guillible tards.
> 
> You can cry now litle fella :^)


Ok but im taller than you


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> *5foot8Paki*


3k posts on an incel site? Once you get to 4k youre FORSURE getting Pussy little fella! :^)


shibo said:


> Ok but im taller than you


Another cope, I grew to 5'11. 

Another bully victim of mine, its ok little man I'll let you win this one  now drink your milk and go to bed


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 3k posts on an incel site? Once you get to 4k youre FORSURE getting Pussy little fella! :^)


yeah fella
havent slayed in 2 months
but feels good to not be a *5foot8Paki*


----------



## shibo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 3k posts on an incel site? Once you get to 4k youre FORSURE getting Pussy little fella! :^)
> 
> Another cope, I grew to 5'11.
> 
> Another bully victim of mine, its ok little man I'll let you win this one  now drink your milk and go to bed


Still taller tho


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> yeah fella
> havent slayed in 2 months
> but feels good to not be a *5foot8Paki*


Imagine not being a 5ft8 paki 
Its over for us


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

jfl at @5foot8Paki for ignoring my reply because he knows it’s true. 

now he’s gonna reply 🥺


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> That was a joke I'm in Calculus 1 in college and I'm 17, I graduated with CHSPE early in California you fool. I'm so high iq I make you all look like guillible tards.
> 
> You can cry now litle fella :^)


Your Paki slave genes are meant to be outsourced to America and in a backroom coding where nobody has to look at you. 

This is why you will never be a director. The pedophile Allah doesn't want this for you. But he will give you a little sympathy by letting you get a decently waged coding job (Given nobody has to look at you) because he likes that you look like a kid.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Imagine not being a 5ft8 paki
> Its over for us


jfl boyo
over for us
brb
gonna cut off my legs


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> jfl boyo
> over for us
> brb
> gonna cut off my legs


See u tommorrow
Gonna let a cow shit on me and bath in Curry


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 4, 2019)

Meanwhile guys like @VST and @Nibba had over 5,000 messages and slay more bitches than you.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> See u tommorrow
> Gonna let a cow shit on me and bath in Curry


dont forget to ask for bob and vagne as well


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> dont forget to ask for bob and vagne as well


Yeah right after I took a Big shit in the Middle of the street


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

My victims are nonstop crying for my attention in this thread. You are all now my obedient submissive whipped dogs who will bark, come, or sit whenever I, your master, say so.

I have bullied you all into having Stockholm syndrome and now all of you are nonstop typing for my response. As is Pavlov's experiments history repeats itself.

Dance monkey dance.

I'm off to direct a feature with my actor friends and be a millionaire  bye bye little abused children :^)


Zeta ascended said:


> Meanwhile guys like @VST and @Nibba had over 5,000 messages and slay more bitches than you.


5k posts, brutal life wasting pill.

Its ok little man


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

This is a photo simulation of the average looking paki

This can be safely estimated as to what OP looks like, if not worse since he's on this website.


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 4, 2019)

paki paki paki paki paki paki paki paki paki paki paki paki


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

*5foot8Paki



























*


----------



## nattycel (Dec 4, 2019)

I will kill you


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> This is a photo simulation of the average looking paki
> 
> This can be safely estimated as to what OP looks like, if not worse since he's on this website.


I am half white half paki, like Zayn Malik, I also have blue eyes since I'm Pashtun.

I'll let you cope tho since I bullied you hard by exposing you for making 60 posts a day on this incel rotting site.

Let it out little fella :^)


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> I am half white half paki, like Zayn Malik, I also have blue eyes since I'm Pashtun.
> 
> I'll let you cope tho since I bullied you hard by exposing you for making 60 posts a day on this incel rotting site.
> 
> Let it out little fella :^)


Again, no pictures...

So this is a safe estimate for what you look like. 5'8" and looking like that.

You might as well post here 10,000 times per day, considering the real life efforts and results will end up the same as if you did.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> *5foot8Paki
> View attachment 182814
> View attachment 182814
> View attachment 182814
> ...


3k posts in one month, I can see why you're having a mental breakdown because your pseudo-superiority complex on ethnicity and height are being contradicted through my success with women and directing movies. :^)


KEy21 said:


> Again, no pictures...
> 
> So this is a safe estimate for what you look like. 5'8" and looking like that.
> 
> You might as well post here 10,000 times per day, considering the real life efforts and results will end up the same as if you did.


Let it out little guy, maybe one day you'll get a crumb of used pussy :^)


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> I am half white half paki, like Zayn Malik, I also have blue eyes since I'm Pashtun.
> 
> I'll let you cope tho since I bullied you hard by exposing you for making 60 posts a day on this incel rotting site.
> 
> Let it out little fella :^)


What OP thinks he Look likes


What he really is


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> My victims are nonstop crying for my attention in this thread. You are all now my obedient submissive whipped dogs who will bark, come, or sit whenever I, your master, say so.
> 
> I have bullied you all into having Stockholm syndrome and now all of you are nonstop typing for my response. As is Pavlov's experiments history repeats itself.
> 
> ...


REMINDER: you still ever addresses my comments jfl.

you do realize you won’t become a film director? you’re not even in film school, not even in an arts and acting school and you’re 17. jfl. kids who become film directors are miles ahead of you.

my childhood friend went to a high school meant for the Arts and he’s only 19 and already has directed multiple short films with paid actors.

your parents don’t know anyone in the industry and you’re already 17 doing advanced math when you should be doing shit that revolves around film and the movie industry. so many kids are leaps and bounds above you and you’re here saying how you’re going to be a multi million dollar film director when you haven’t even made ONE step in the right direction. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> my success with women and directing movies. :^)


*>5foot8Paki
>success with women*


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> 3k posts in one month, I can see why you're having a mental breakdown because your pseudo-superiority complex on ethnicity and height are being contradicted through my success with women and directing movies. :^)
> 
> Let it out little guy, maybe one day you'll get a crumb of used pussy :^)



You don't have any success with women, though. You are a LARPing ethnik who's using his last leg of cope for bragging about things that didn't happen on the internet to prevent you from committing suicide. 

You're the type of pathetic person that would post yourself with every girl you banged and have hundreds of photos in your phone of them. You have zero because you're a virgin.

Reminder - No small or large amount of posts can make up for:

Manlet, curry, poor

^^ 

Many suicides have been for less.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> REMINDER: you still ever addresses my comments jfl.
> 
> you do realize you won’t become a film director? you’re not even in film school, not even in an arts and acting school and you’re 17. jfl. kids who become film directors are miles ahead of you.
> 
> ...


Christopher Nolan, Quentin Tarantino, Steven Spilberg, Eedgar Wright, and many more never went to film school. We just make awesome kick ass movies so we prove ourselves.


KEy21 said:


> You don't have any success with women, though. You are a LARPing ethnik who's using his last leg of cope for bragging about things that didn't happen on the internet to prevent you from committing suicide.
> 
> You're the type of pathetic person that would post yourself with every girl you banged and have hundreds of photos in your phone of them. You have zero because you're a virgin.
> 
> ...



Literally didn't read a single word. Your constant barking gets a little sad my pathetic little abused masochistic dog.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Christopher Nolan, Quentin Tarantino, Steven Spilberg, Eedgar Wright, and many more never went to film school. We just make awesome kick ass movies so we prove ourselves.


Nigga if u really want to do something with Movies Check gay twink porn out tbh
Otherwise forget it asap


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Christopher Nolan, Quentin Tarantino, Steven Spilberg, Eedgar Wright, and many more never went to film school. We just make awesome kick ass movies so we prove ourselves.
> 
> 
> Literally didn't read a single word. Your constant barking gets a little sad my pathetic little abused masochistic dog.


Keep projecting, you're the one getting bullied by everyone in this thread and being used like a rag doll and a bitch.

Brutal pill. This is what happens when you're a manlet shitskin, you are everyones piñata.

Keep being too scared to feel hurt by not reading comments lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Christopher Nolan, Quentin Tarantino, Steven Spilberg, Eedgar Wright, and many more never went to film school. We just make awesome kick ass movies so we prove ourselves.


they still knew people, my point is you will never succeed because you don’t have the network and you’re on a fucking male improvement site spewing how you’ll be one when you’re already 17 and haven’t even touched anything film related.

you do realize there’s thousands of other kids that are much more qualified than you. you don’t even have the halo effect going for you. you’re 5’8 (5’11, okay my bad ) that is venting here for no reason.

you realize how insecure you sound? you’re 17, you haven’t even seen how networked and connected the film industry is. you really think they will want you, when there’s thousands of more qualified kids that are younger than you? you aren’t special. come back to reality.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Keep projecting, you're the one getting bullied by everyone in this thread and being used like a rag doll and a bitch.
> 
> Brutal pill. This is what happens when you're a manlet shitskin, you are everyones piñata.
> 
> Keep being too scared to feel hurt by not reading comments lmfao.


Joined Oct 8, 2019
Messages 3,086

It must be hard being so ugly and short you have no friends and rot at home posting on an incel site for attention everyday.

Let it out little man you just cant handle the fact that I'm 5'11, 17, and already an established film director.


----------



## Dogs (Dec 4, 2019)

You're a 5'8 paki probably 3 psl and you're coping to oblivion that being a director will get you a model wife. If you were good looking you wouldn't need to cope this hard.


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Joined Oct 8, 2019
> Messages 3,086
> 
> It must be hard being so ugly and short you have no friends and rot at home posting on an incel site for attention everyday.
> ...


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 4, 2019)

Yo yall need to get Off my niggas @5foot8Paki back tbh
This nigga grew 3 inches in a few weeks tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You're a 5'8 paki probably 3 psl and you're coping to oblivion that being a director will get you a model wife. If you were good looking you wouldn't need to cope this hard.


he has success with women though. Wonder how many slays


----------



## Dogs (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> he has success with women though. Wonder how many slays


How do you know he has success


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> he has success with women though. Wonder how many slays


probably a couple hundred (all cousins btw) cause pakis are known for being inbred


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

keep ignoring my comments


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dogs said:


> How do you know he has success





5foot8Paki said:


> my success with women and directing movies. :^)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> probably a couple hundred (all cousins btw) cause pakis are known for being inbred


caged


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You're a 5'8 paki probably 3 psl and you're coping to oblivion that being a director will get you a model wife. If you were good looking you wouldn't need to cope this hard.


5k posts on an incel site, I thank Allah everyday I'm a film director and not an utter subhuman rotting incel drydicked virgin dog like you


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> probably a couple hundred (all cousins btw) cause pakis are known for being inbred


JFL
mogs me after all
you really are a slayer *5foot8Paki*


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> probably a couple hundred (all cousins btw) cause pakis are known for being inbred


I am half white half Paki, keep following me from thread to thread you cavetroll incel


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> caged


Holy fuck get off my threads you attention starved dog, your master is getting bored.


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Joined Oct 8, 2019
> Messages 3,086
> 
> It must be hard being so ugly and short you have no friends and rot at home posting on an incel site for attention everyday.
> ...








This is the most cringe thing I've ever read. You are not a "film director" not only are you my bitch, but you are a Pakistani slave incel biscuit dealer coping from your mothers basement.











Me and others post here for fun, whilst you post here by circumstance. Never forget this

Not only have you never even filmed a video, you are a KHV at 17. While me and others who were 17 we didn't even know about PSL. Reminder that it's not only over because you're a shitskinned Pakistani who changes his height every single post, but because you're here as a kissless, hugless virgin incel cuck.

It is 100% over for you, delusional shitskin

Reminder that this is what you look like, except shorter and a halfbreed subhuman

















End it, sandnigger


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> I am half white half Paki, keep following me from thread to thread you cavetroll incel


lmao im not following you im following the action ur not that special

anyway can you set me up with your cousins bro you’re hogging them up


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

*WORDS CAN'T DESCRIBE HOW SUBHUMAN THESE FILTHY WORTHLESS PARASITES ARE

THEY ARE DESCENDANT FROM HINDUS

THE ONLY REASON PAKISTAN EXISTS IS BECAUSE INDIA TOOK A BIG SHIT AND PAKISTAN CAME OUT*









*PAKISTAN HAS MORE INBREEDING THAN ANY OTHER COUNTRY ON EARTH. SELFHATING UGLY BUGEYED MIDGET CURRY PAKI SUBHUMANS CAN'T GET LAID OTHER THAN ARRANGED MARRIAGE WITH THEIR DISGUSTING COUSIN*















*PAKIS GET BEAT UP AND BULLIED ALL THE TIME IN THE WEST*









*HALF THE PAKISTANI POPULATION ARE TRANNIES*
*
THIS REVOLTING PHENOMEN IS SO BIG, THAT THEY HAVE THEIR OWN NAME.. HIJRA
*
*DISGUSTING REVOLTING ABOMINATIONS. PROOF PAKIS ARE EXTREMELY FRAGILE LOW T PUSSIES*













*PAKISTAN GETS ATTACKED BY USA BOMBS ALL THE TIME AND PAKIS CRY LIKE HIGH INHIB CUCKS INSTEAD OF FIGHT BACK
*












*PAKISTANIS ARE THE MOST SELFHATING ON EARTH, ALWAYS KILLING EACH OTHER IN UTTER SELF-HATRED AND DEPRESSION*


















*PAKISTANI MALE MODEL:*






:*vomit:*
*
THIS UGLY ESTROGENIC SISSY IS A MALE MODEL

:spew:
*
*IS THERE ANY BIGGER SUBHUMANS THAN PAKIS?!*







thanks to undisputed for this btw


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

doxxed


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

op is so boring all he does is use the same dog barking joke and copy and paste join dates and post counts thinking that’s the next undisputed roast smh my head


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

Holy fuck so many bully victims here nonstop refreshing the thread waiting for my replies. A 17 year old 7.5/10 film director had this much power over you all. 

Think about me at night in your lonely colorless beds you no social skills having incel site rotting losers.

I gotta go to my girlfriends house now.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Holy fuck so many bully victims here nonstop refreshing the thread waiting for my replies. A 17 year old 7.5/10 film director had this much power over you all.
> 
> Think about me at night in your lonely colorless beds you no social skills having incel site rotting losers.
> 
> I gotta go to my girlfriends house now.


the biggest thing you’ll direct are single mom ads


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *WORDS CAN'T DESCRIBE HOW SUBHUMAN THESE FILTHY WORTHLESS PARASITES ARE
> 
> THEY ARE DESCENDANT FROM HINDUS
> 
> ...


didnt read a single word, keep typing pages for me only to ignore them. more time taken from your pathetic life thats mine forever now. I gotta go meet up with my girl, think about me when you sleep today. Rent free little man


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Holy fuck so many bully victims here nonstop refreshing the thread waiting for my replies. A 17 year old 7.5/10 film director had this much power over you all.
> 
> Think about me at night in your lonely colorless beds you no social skills having incel site rotting losers.
> 
> I gotta go to my girlfriends house now.



Translation: I can't handle all of the abuse, I'm going to shut my computer off now and go play video games whilst LARPing that I'm going over my non existent girlfriends house


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> didnt read a single word, keep typing pages for me only to ignore them. more time taken from your pathetic life thats mine forever now. I gotta go meet up with my girl, think about me when you sleep today. Rent free little man


*THANKS TO UNDISPUTED WHO MADE THIS THREAD. *


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Holy fuck so many bully victims here nonstop refreshing the thread waiting for my replies. A 17 year old 2.5/10 street shitting manlet director had this much curry over you all.
> 
> I gotta go to my street shitting session now.


Fixed it for you buddy


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> didnt read a single word, keep typing pages for me only to ignore them. more time taken from your pathetic life thats mine forever now. I gotta go meet up with my girl, think about me when you sleep today. Rent free little man


that awkward moment when you break up with your girl and she says “atleast we’ll still be cousins” brutal paki pill


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

jfl he got bullied off the site

JFL i just saw his post about him failing class. no wonder he’s so hostile jfl. there’s always a reason


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *WORDS CAN'T DESCRIBE HOW SUBHUMAN THESE FILTHY WORTHLESS PARASITES ARE
> 
> THEY ARE DESCENDANT FROM HINDUS
> 
> ...



Disputes me.


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> jfl he got bullied off the site
> 
> JFL i just saw his post about him failing class. no wonder he’s so hostile jfl. there’s always a reason


kid is just a 5’8 bitch, he’d be scared to say that shit irl to any of us cause he’d be looking up at us


----------



## beyourself (Dec 4, 2019)

*One could say he only spends 20 minutes a day here, but in fact it doesn't matter as the presence here itself suggests you're a loser TBH.
Just be a minor loser TBH.
TBH.*​


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 4, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> incel drydicked virgin dog like you


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 5, 2019)

If you posted more than 3 times in this thread, forever hold this L. You all fell for Op's bait. You took him serious and wasted your time talking to a 17 year old 5'8 paki that claims to be a Hollywood director, knowing full well if he takes one step in LA the best job he can get is being cast as a refugee in a Syrian Documentary

Ngl you guys annihilate the fucker to crisp ash but for a Manlet he put up a good fight


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m the king of the losers then (sarcasm).


----------



## pisslord (Dec 5, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2019)

nattycel said:


> I will kill you


----------



## pisslord (Dec 5, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 183756


Don't (Huh?) me you oldfag


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 5, 2019)

@Ritalincel 




Huh?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Don't (Huh?) me you oldfag



cel saidI will kill you


----------



## pisslord (Dec 5, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> cel saidI will kill you


*Confusion: Symptoms & Signs*
Confusion is a change in mental status in which a person is not able to think with his or her usual level of clarity. Frequently, confusion leads to the loss of ability to recognize people and or places, or tell time and the date. Feelings of disorientation are common in confusion, and decision-making ability is impaired.

Confusion may arise suddenly or develop gradually over time. Confusion has multiple causes, including injuries, medical conditions, medications, environmental factors, and substance abuse.
*Other causes of confusion*


Carbon Monoxide Exposure
Delirium
Dissociative Disorders
Electrolyte Imbalances
Hospitalization (Particularly in the Elderly)
Korsakoff Syndrome
Liver Failure
Medications
Nutritional Deficiencies
Sleep Deprivation
Toxins
Wernicke's Encephalopathy


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2019)

pisslord said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 183008


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


cel saidIt is over.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 28, 2019)

Holy shit I caged so hard


----------



## Drugs (Dec 28, 2019)

Loser


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## diggbicc (Dec 28, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Not a single word
> Imagine writing an essay jfl


5'8" is the new 6'2" boyo


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 27, 2020)

OffTopic
*Reminder if you have over 500 posts on this site you are a loser*


----------



## Krezo (Jan 27, 2020)

Drugs said:


> Loser


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Apr 26, 2020)

ok non-greycel


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 26, 2020)

ngl this is the funniest thread ive made

everyone was trying their best to roast me as a streetshitter and they all failed and half of them beg me for advice in dms

and prettyboymaxxing was trying so hard to roast me while i ignored every paragraph he wrote and he even tried to roast med people until he saw the light and started to larp as med and then i bullied him off














never forget i run this site, good times


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> ngl this is the funniest thread ive made
> 
> everyone was trying their best to roast me as a streetshitter and they all failed and half of them beg me for advice in dms
> 
> ...


Ngl dark triad you had @PrettyBoyMaxxing on a leash


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> ngl this is the funniest thread ive made
> 
> everyone was trying their best to roast me as a streetshitter and they all failed and half of them beg me for advice in dms
> 
> ...


You are a larper, in this thread you say you have blue eyes which is false


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> You are a larper, in this thread you say you have blue eyes which is false


stroma


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 27, 2020)

Posts3,357


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 1, 2020)

now he mods for this incel shithole. What a fucking loser.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> now he mods for this incel shithole. What a fucking loser.


it's so fucking hiliarious


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 1, 2020)

surprised he doesn't delete this thread now that he is mod


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 1, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 1, 2020)

Posts4,915


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> 5k posts, brutal life wasting pill.


Posts4,915


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jun 1, 2020)

All I need is 50 rep help, how do I gain rep *😢*


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok, he actually meant 500000 posts and not 500. I have to explain everything to you, silly inkels.


----------



## Krezo (Jun 1, 2020)

Daily reminder, OP has cognitive dissonance. What a fucking joke of mod.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I'm 5'11, 17, and already an established film director.


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

James97 said:


> All I need is 50 rep help, how do I gain rep *😢*


no


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 1, 2020)

Looser checking in


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 439744


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 2, 2020)

This is rather unfortunate


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> now he mods for this incel shithole. What a fucking loser.





Mathafack said:


> it's so fucking hiliarious





Goblin said:


> surprised he doesn't delete this thread now that he is mod


hoes mad


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jun 2, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> hoes mad


Stfu and give up ur mod 
Dont betray us for the jews


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 2, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> Looser checking in


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (Jun 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 440104


This aged well, didnt it?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2020)

needsolution said:


> This aged well, didnt it?


----------

